# Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p



## Invisible_XXI (11. Oktober 2011)

Da mein aktuelles TN-Panel bei Grafik- und Webdesign einfach eine Katastrophe mit dem Blickwinkel ist und ich dazu oft die Sitzposition ändere, suche ich einen neuen Monitor 
Nun spiele ich aber auch sehr gern Shooter und da wäre die Frage, ob es denn überhaupt Shooter-taugliche IPS-Panel-Monitore gibt?! Sprich ohne Verzögerung, Tearing und was es sonst nicht noch alles für Störeinflüsse gibt 

Was er noch haben sollte:
Auflösung: 1080p
Mindestens 23 Zoll
natürlich so günstig wie möglich... 

Hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*

Warum LED?

Die könnten für dich interressant werden:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...IPS-Monitore-fuer-unter-200-Euro-an/LCD/News/


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*



> Nun spiele ich aber auch sehr gern Shooter und da wäre die Frage, ob es denn überhaupt Shooter-taugliche IPS-Panel-Monitore gibt?! Sprich ohne Verzögerung, Tearing und was es sonst nicht noch alles für Störeinflüsse gibt


Gibt es! 

Der Dell ist hier die erste Wahl. 
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

PRAD | Testbericht Monitore | Test TFT Monitor Dell U2412M

Fazit von Prad: 



> Die Reaktionszeiten sind dank der 6-Bit-Farbansteuerung und des Overdrive für ein IPS-Panel recht flink und somit für alle Arten von Spielen geeignet.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*

Danke für die Tipps!
Hat denn schon einer von euch selbst Erfahrungen mit den besagten Monitoren gemacht?
Vor allem bei Shootern wäre das sehr interessant, wie das im Vergleich zu einem 2ms TN-Panel so ist...

Muss nicht zwangsläufig LED sein, aber ich nahm an, dass die bessere Farben hätten.


Worin genau besteht der Unterschied zwischen:


Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz
                                                                                                                                          € 264.00
 Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz

                                             € 199.00
Außer den 120 zusätzlichen Pixeln in der Höhe und dem Preis sehe ich da nichts... ok, das eine ist e-IPS, das andere "nur" IPS. Welchen Effekt auch immer das haben mag 
Wobei beim HM der Kontrast mit  2000000:1 angegeben wird um beim M nur mit 1000:1....


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*



> Hat denn schon einer von euch selbst Erfahrungen mit den besagten Monitoren gemacht?


Der Dell U2412M steht hier im Büro vor mir. Unsere CAD-Abteilung hat den Monitor ebenfalls.  Ich kann bis jetzt nur positives Berichten!  Die Kollegen haben sich bis jetzt auch noch nicht beschwert. Bei meinem Händler konnte ich ihn kurz in Dirt 3 anspielen. Shooter waren noch nicht installiert. -.- Aber negativ ist mir nichts aufgefallen. 



> Muss nicht zwangsläufig LED sein, aber ich nahm an, dass die bessere Farben hätten.


Kommt immer auf die Art der LED-Beleuchtung an. Hier unterscheidet man zwischen Edge und Full-LED.

Bei Edge-LED werden die LEDs am Rand des Bildschirms befestigt und beleuchten so die ganze Monitorfläche. Problem hier ist aber oftmals eine ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. 

Bei Full-LED wird das Bild auf der gesammten Fläche von LEDs erleuchtet. Diese sitzen dann direkt hinter dem Panel und nicht seitlich wie bei Edge-LEDs. Der Vorteil hier ist, das der Kontrast durch das dimmen von einzelnen LEDs verstärkt werden kann.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*

Über den anderen liegen  keine Tests vor.
Prad hat ihn schon getestet, aber noch nicht veröffentlicht.
Entweder du bezahlst oder wartest einen Monat.
PRAD | News Monitore | Preview Test DELL U2312HM: Toller Allrounder zu einem grandiosen Preis


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*



> ok, das eine ist e-IPS, das andere "nur" IPS. Welchen Effekt auch immer das haben mag


 
Ist schnell erklärt.  

- Größere Blende für Lichtdurchlässigkeit
- "billigere" Hintergrundbeleuchtung
- Verbesserte Sichtwinkel
- Reduzierte Reaktionszeit


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*

Danke für die Erklärungen! 

Es ist derzeit noch kein Kaufdruck vorhanden, daher werde ich mir noch Zeit mit der Auswahl lassen. Vielleicht liegen dann auch mehr Tests vor.
Was ich aber noch viel wichtiger finde, ist der Eindruck von Usern hier im Forum. Vor allem bei Shootern 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand entsprechendes zu Wort 

Vor allem die im PRAD Test erwähnten 8ms machen mich stutzig... klingt einfach viel, aber vielleicht müsste man das für einen endgültigen Eindruck einfach mal Testen


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*



> Muss nicht zwangsläufig LED sein, aber ich nahm an, dass die bessere Farben hätten.


 
Das trifft nur auf wenige High-End Monitore mit RGB-LED zu

Herkömmliche LED Monitore haben meist sogar einen etwas schlechteren Farbraum als äquivalente Modelle mit CCFLs

Beispiele für entsprechende Monitore:

LG Flatron W2420R
24 Zoll, 1920x1200, S-IPS Panel, RGB LED... ~850€

HP Dream Color LP2480zx
24 Zoll, 1920x1200, IPS Panel, RGB LED... ~2000€
Den bis auf das RGB-LED Backlight sehr ähnlichen ZR24w bekommt man schon für ~320€ "nachgeworfen"

QUATO Intelli Proof 240 LED excellence
23,6 Zoll, 1920x1200, S-IPS Panel, RGB LED... ~2300€

Ich denke damit sollte klar sein, dass es sich um ein ziemlich exotisches High-End Feature handelt; *alle normalen LED Monitore bieten keine Vorteile bei der Farbwiedergabe!*



> Kommt immer auf die Art der LED-Beleuchtung an. Hier unterscheidet man zwischen Edge und Full-LED.
> 
> Bei Edge-LED werden die LEDs am Rand des Bildschirms befestigt und beleuchten so die ganze Monitorfläche. Problem hier ist aber oftmals eine ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung.
> 
> Bei Full-LED wird das Bild auf der gesammten Fläche von LEDs erleuchtet. Diese sitzen dann direkt hinter dem Panel und nicht seitlich wie bei Edge-LEDs. Der Vorteil hier ist, das der Kontrast durch das dimmen von einzelnen LEDs verstärkt werden kann.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz.

Auf die Farbqualität hat das keine Auswirkung sondern auf den Kontrast und die Schwarzdarstellung auf größeren Bildbereichen; letztenendes ist es aber nicht weiter relevant, da es nur eine Handvoll High-End Monitore mit Full-LED und Local Dimming gibt; verbreitet ist diese Technik nur bei größeren TVs ab etwa 1m/40 Zoll Diagonale; der Grund dafür ist, dass sich Full LED bei großen Bildflächen immer effizienter umsetzen lässt und es bei großen Bildflächen in Kombination mit Randbeleuchtung auch zunehmend zu einer ungleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung kommt (Rand heller als die Mitte) was widerum duch Kalibrierung des Panels aufkosten von Helligkeit und unter Umständen auch Kontrast ausgeglichen werden muss- dadurch wird der Mehrwert von Full LED bei großen Bildflächen größer

Beispiele von Monitoren mit Full-LED Backlight... eigentlich ist mir nur ein einziger bekannt: 

Der LaChie 730 hat ein 30 Zoll 2560x1600 S-PVA Panel und ein Full RGB LED Backlight mit Local Dimming; der Spaß hat allerdings seinen Preis: mindestens 3500€ wobei er anscheinend aktuell hierzulande nicht erhältilich ist; durch das langsame VA Panel ist er auch sicher nicht wirklich spieletauglich


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*



> Auf die Farbqualität hat das keine Auswirkung sondern auf den Kontrast


Stimmt, hab ich übersehen.  Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche: Gaming-/Shooter-tauglichen IPS Monitor 1080p, LED*

ok, überzeugt, dann lassen wir das led mal außen vor ^^
werde den post entsprechend editieren ^^


----------

